# I'm excited to announce a new mare!



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 4, 2008)

This is a mare I've been eyeing for a while now. When I first saw her picture I thought "well, she's pretty but nothing spectacular" then one of her daughters came to live with us (owned by someone who boards horses at our place) and her daughter was just beautiful in person although her pictures were just so-so. So I started thinking about Buttercup again but she was more than I could justify paying for another aged mare. Sometimes I think I'm running a geriatric program here! OH!

Then one day I looked again and she was marked SOLD! Well, part of me was glad because the decision had been made for me and now I could stop thinking about her. Well...I didn't stop thinking about her.




A few weeks passed and out of the blue I got an email from her owner stating the buyer changed their mind and I could have her for the remaining amount due!



Are you kidding??? I'll take her!!!





So, here she is. This is 17 year old *Shoo Fly Acres Buttercup*. She's almost 34" tall, leggy, the most amazing neck I've EVER seen on a mini, the kind of croup I love, and just a beautiful head!



She was bred by Lowell Boone and once owned by the Johnstons. Although much of her pedigree is listed as unknown in the AMHA studbook, she actually is a Gold Melody Boy II granddaughter (by Gold Melody Boy) verified by Mr. Johnston before his death. She has had 8 foals, 6 of which have been fillies and 6 of which have been dilutes (4 buckskins, 2 palominos). She is currently heavy in foal and could go any day now. She's bred to World Champion Sr. Stallion Evergreens Orion Commanders Onyx. He's a b/w pinto, so not my favorite, but I bought her for her and not for the foal she's carrying!





Picture of Buttercup at age 16 and in foal:






Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Mar 4, 2008)

Congrats! She's beautiful! Love her dapples!


----------



## Mona (Mar 4, 2008)

WOW, she is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Devon (Mar 4, 2008)

LOVE her SO much!!!!!!!!!!

Her croup .. I LOVE her neck too

Oh Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrescentMinis (Mar 4, 2008)

Congratulations! Pretty, pretty coloring.



She is a beautiful mare and looks fantastic, especially for having had that many foals.


----------



## CrescentMinis (Mar 4, 2008)

Congratulations! Pretty, pretty coloring.



She is a beautiful mare and looks fantastic, especially for having had that many foals.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone so much for the nice words.



When she trots she just takes my breath away! Her neck arches like an arabian and her tail goes up in the air. It's just beautiful!

And when I originally posted earlier tonight and I said she was heavy in foal, I wasn't kidding! I just did my final nighttime check and she has really loosened up and actually had a tad of discharge (which is a bit concerning) so on with the cameras and bye-bye to sleep!



She was already in the foaling stall, so now we just wait.


----------



## hairicane (Mar 5, 2008)

She is a very lovely mare! Congrats to u, U can send her foal my way if u dont want it, lol.


----------



## joylee123 (Mar 5, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]What an awesome little mare



neck forever and a gorgeous tail set



[/SIZE]

How exciting!! Congradulations!! Please post foal photos! I personally love Onyx. That cross should really be nice



Amazing little mare and especially at that age








[SIZE=12pt]Joy[/SIZE]


----------



## love_casper (Mar 5, 2008)

Whooooooaaaaa. Pretty!

I absolutely love her! Can't wait to see that foal.


----------



## alongman (Mar 5, 2008)

Congrats....she looks like a nice mare!


----------



## Getitia (Mar 5, 2008)

My kind of mare - CONGRATULATIONS. The foal should be spectacular indeed


----------



## normajeanbaker (Mar 5, 2008)

Congrats! We have Buttercups granddaughter here and she's proven to be a great show horse for us and plans for 2008 are the AMHR Nationals with her. Thought you may like seeing some photo's of her:


----------



## CheyAut (Mar 5, 2008)

Beautiful mare, congrats!

Jessi


----------



## River Wood (Mar 5, 2008)

Pretty girl congrats


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 5, 2008)

normajeanbaker said:


> Congrats! We have Buttercups granddaughter here and she's proven to be a great show horse for us and plans for 2008 are the AMHR Nationals with her. Thought you may like seeing some photo's of her:


Small world! I've actually visited your site before and saw and admired Dani! How does she trace back to Buttercup?

We have a Buttercup daughter that also lives with us. She's a buckskin with a pretty neck and head - reminds me of Dani.


----------



## SWA (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh my goodness, she's absolutely BEAUTIFUL!



Super Congrats!


----------



## Jill (Mar 5, 2008)

WOW!!!

She is truly gorgeous, Parmela



:wub


----------



## kaykay (Mar 5, 2008)

STUNNING! congrats!


----------



## Basketmiss (Mar 5, 2008)

She is so pretty! I love her dapples!!





I cant wait to see her foal.. Sounds like it might be soon..


----------



## cowgurl_up (Mar 5, 2008)

Gorgeous girl! There can be nothing wrong with getting an aged mare, especially when she looks like that! She's a been there, done that girl! = )


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 5, 2008)

She's very nice!!




Congrats!!


----------



## normajeanbaker (Mar 5, 2008)

> Small world! I've actually visited your site before and saw and admired Dani! How does she trace back to Buttercup?
> We have a Buttercup daughter that also lives with us. She's a buckskin with a pretty neck and head - reminds me of Dani.


"Dani" is out of Inglemist My Golden Toy, who is out of Buttercup. I saw Buttercup on the saleboard a few times and had she been a bit closer to Maine.......





~Jen~


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 5, 2008)

normajeanbaker said:


> > Small world! I've actually visited your site before and saw and admired Dani! How does she trace back to Buttercup?
> > We have a Buttercup daughter that also lives with us. She's a buckskin with a pretty neck and head - reminds me of Dani.
> 
> 
> ...


Jen,

I really like that mare. She is for sale also! Very tempting, but I'm going to resist now that I have Buttercup. And I'll probably end up owning her daughter that lives here at some point. Her owners are just in it for the fun and I think it will be short-lived.


----------



## MInx (Mar 5, 2008)

I sure love these aged mares. She's a sweety and I congratulate you on your new girl and the baby she's carrying. Hoping for a easy healthy foaling.

Maxine


----------



## Ferin (Mar 5, 2008)

She is gorgeous!!!



I cant wait to see pics of her baby!


----------



## Sixstardanes (Mar 6, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Miniequine (Mar 6, 2008)

Congrats! She is beautiful mare.

I would LOVE to have her in my pasture.



)

I love everything about her.





~Sandy


----------



## Russ (Mar 6, 2008)

Beautiful mare!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Sarah's Little Blessings (Mar 6, 2008)

WOW, I'm the last one to notice I guess!! Congrats she is so pretty


----------



## Loess Hills (Mar 7, 2008)

I have to confess I admired her also when she was for sale. But I'm glad she's gone to a wonderful home where she will be well-loved and well-cared for by her proud new owner.

Love those older mares........they just know how to do it all with ease!


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Mar 9, 2008)

Congratulations on your beautiful new girl! I adore Onyx and I can't wait to see this foal. Y'all know how I love b/w pintos! ( I may have a secret to tell soon!!!)

Robin


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 10, 2008)

Congrats! She is so pretty.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone! We're still waiting on this baby to arrive. OH! Butter is as big as a house and she lost her mucus plug (I think) last Monday. She's laying down a lot but not rolling or pawing, etc. I think she's going to explode if she doesn't have that baby soon!


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 10, 2008)

congrats,

she is very pretty mare.

Love to see the foals photos.


----------



## Leeana (Mar 11, 2008)

She is BEAUTIFUL! She reminds me allot of Charlie, my colts sire



!

I love everything about her, congrats Parmela!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 11, 2008)

congrats

what a really beautiful mare


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Still no baby. She's as big as a house! I've never had a mare get this big with a foal before and she's reminding me of that mare Belinda showed us pictures of last season!



I look at her belly and then I look at her hips and I just can't imagine...


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Mar 16, 2008)

Congratulations, Parmela. And wow, she looks great for her age, especially considering the number of foals she's had!!!


----------



## REO (Mar 16, 2008)

She's gorgeous Parmela! I can't wait to see her baby! Congratulations on a beauty of an addition.


----------

